
This Bluetooth Dongle Gives Screens the Smarts to Know You're There - jimiasty
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3063811/this-bluetooth-dongle-gives-screens-the-smarts-to-know-youre-there
======
jimiasty
Hi HN,

this is Jakub - Founder of Estimote (YC S13). FastCo Design did a great piece
of our new product. It's essentialy a Bluetooth beacon powered by USB. Thanks
to HDMI port it can be connected to any TV or digital display and it scans for
BLE signals.

People with mobile apps broadcast these signals and can influence content of
screens around.

You can read more how it works here:
[http://blog.estimote.com/post/150398268230/launching-
estimot...](http://blog.estimote.com/post/150398268230/launching-estimote-
mirror-the-worlds-first)

Will be more than happy to answer any questions here.

